# 4Wheel Drive



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Do you think that John deer will ever implement 4Wheel Drive on lower quality tractors such as the LT series without brigning the price up? Basically what do you see as a major change for John Deer Residential Tractors in 5 years?

PS: I am brand new to this forum. And I already like it. It is simular to the doityourself community forum, but it is different.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome Terminator20:friends: glad to have you here. As for JD making a 4WD on the LTs i don't see that happening because they are Lawn Tractors and the cost would send it out of the price of most people. I can see where it could come in handy for some people who have some steep yards. Its an idea though you never know. 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I for one think the use of a selectable locking diff would be a better, more cost efficent addation to an LT. Should not cost THAT much more, and for the ammount of time you would need it, 4wd would be a waist.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*W E L C O M E T O T R A C T O R F O R U M . C O M*

*T e r m i n a t o r 2 0 *


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Terminator20. :friends: :cheers: For the above reasons 4WD is just not economically practical with the LT series. John Deere does make 4WD in the X series but they command a MUCH higher premium in price. If you are having some traction issues with your LT; have your tried adjusting tire pressure and perhaps adding some ballast weight on the rear axle will help. 

John Deere makes a rear wheel weight kit for the LT150 and other LT's. Part # BM19123 and cost $54.99 per kit MSRP. If you would like, I can put you in touch with my friend Ricky at my Deere parts counter and he can hook you right up with a better price than the MSRP cost but you will have to pay UPS shipping. 

<img src="http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/MP23/MP23884________UN20NOV00.gif">


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

I actually fabricated my own 4Wheel drive. What I did was add another transmition in the front. And used another pully so that the transmition in the back can get power to. Then if I want to go back to two wheel drive, all I have to do is put the forward transmition in neutral. Cool ha? I had a little help with installing it, so I don't know exactly how it all works, I just know what I just told you now. My neighbor knows the deatils of how he installed it. I do know alot about JD tractors, but he knows more, and more on customising them. For instance, he fabricated a long pipe that he welded to the original muffler on my JohnDeer so that the egsuast would go to the back of the tractor, the same exact way that a car is. Cool HA?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Terminator20 _
> *I actually fabricated my own 4Wheel drive. What I did was add another transmition in the front. And used another pully so that the transmition in the back can get power to. Then if I want to go back to two wheel drive, all I have to do is put the forward transmition in neutral. Cool ha? I had a little help with installing it, so I don't know exactly how it all works, I just know what I just told you now. My neighbor knows the deatils of how he installed it. I do know alot about JD tractors, but he knows more, and more on customising them. For instance, he fabricated a long pipe that he welded to the original muffler on my JohnDeer so that the egsuast would go to the back of the tractor, the same exact way that a car is. Cool HA? *


can you get more info/pics of your 4wd?
Ryan


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Unforunetly I can not. I don't have a digital camera and the guy that helped out with thi went on vecation. His whole family went to Hawaii. I wish I was there. I actually have 3 lawn tractors. One is a Kubota diesal 25HP 3cyl Lawn tractor. The second, would be my 18HP john deer, and the 3rd would be a cheap 8HPMurray rear engine rider. I use the Kubota for my lawn care service. The johndeer for my home, and the Murray is used in areas I can not get the big kubota in. My kubota has a 62 inch deck. With hydrolic lift. The johndeer has a 48 inch deck. And of course the Murray is 30inch.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome Terminator.

Andy

I hope that "You will be back"

:homereat:


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

High Andy!!! Thanks for the awsome welcome. Thanks everyone for a awsome welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How long has this website been around?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Terminator20 _
> *I actually fabricated my own 4Wheel drive. What I did was add another transmition in the front. And used another pully so that the transmition in the back can get power to. Then if I want to go back to two wheel drive, all I have to do is put the forward transmition in neutral. *


So how did he fab up steering?


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

He bolted the transmition to the frame somehow so that the transmition can turn with the wheels. I don't know how he did it, but like I said before. He is a master customiser.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

so the whole front trans pivits, like a wagon?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This sounds like a really interesting piece of engineering and a unique machine. Can you post some pictures of it?


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

I can not afford a digital camera yet, however, I will be getting one of these days. When I do, I will try to post some pics for you guys.

Even though I love my JD Tractor, I love my Kubota more. Here is why. 25HP 3Cyl Diesal Liquid Cooled engine. Automatic Compression Release. Hydrolic Deck Lift. Hydrostatic Transmition. Cruise Control. Its a G1800. I think its a 25Horse.

The Murray is pretty funny because I actually restored the tractor from poor condition to good condition. The Murray was given to me with rust every including in the engine. Aftor cleaning it out and replacing parts for the engine, I got it started. I had to replace a drive pully and belt, and then I was in buisness. Then I clean out the rust on the outside of the mower, then painted it. The tires were off there rim, so I got them back on. The only problem I have is that the gas tank is held up in the air by two feet going verticly from the tank attaching to the frame. But because gas over time had eaten it away, it broke. I do not have a welding kit, nor any welding knoledge. Is there a way to fix this?


----------

